# 4dp5dt



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Wondered if someone could give some guidence. I'm on day 4 of 5 day blast transfer and started cramping on day 3, mild all afternoon..then again yesterday just mild all afternoon and evening. This morning I had a patch of brown watery discharge (so sorry TMI) which shocked me a bit but I was pleased it was brown....over the course of the day I've had pink and some slight red when i wipe mostly. Cramping on and off. I never cramp before my AF and when it comes in normally comes in full force by the end of a day...could this be my monthly? Its seems so early in 2ww...so so worried. With prev treatments my AF took ages to show up on failed attempts. With my DD I spotted at the same time but very light dots. Can anyone help?
Thank you


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like it could be an implantation bleed   fingers crossed for you!!

I'm a day ahead of you as had Blast FET on tues- 

good luck for week 2 of 2ww

Kate x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Kate,
Thanks for reply, I really hope so....how are you doing? Good luck to you too, keep in touch. Are you joined to a thread? I've not been on here for ages. x
Clare


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I started a thread called FET next tuesday on the FET board so I mostly post there and on my clinic board- CRGH- 

But I look at all the unread posts to see if there's anyone in same boat as me or anything I can help with!... I find this site quite addictive to be honest!


Kate


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with livity, it could well be implantation.  Easier said than done but I'd try not to compare this cycle to previous IVF/FET or pg as they can all vary so much.

Fingers crossed for you 
Natasha


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm back, now 6dp5dt and still spotting...or bleeding really. Since my first post, I had more red blood in the afternoon and the next day 5dp5dt with some small clots and today still. Its worse in the morning when I wake up, its quite a bit and it eases off over the day but never getting to the stage where I need use a tampax but I'm weary panty liners. Its quite a bit...red...and I'm so stressed about it, I look awful. The cramping seems to have gone and my boobs dont seem much different, maybe a bit fuller but could be pessary's...other than feeling tierd I have no other symptoms. I called the clinic yesterday 5dp5dt when I saw clots and they told me to up pess to 3 a day (nice!). I did a test at 4am this morning and it was BFN...although i swear I saw something.
I dont know what to think, I've googled my eyes out on Spotting, implantation and god knows what else. I'm going to test tomorrow morning 7dp5dt...surely a line will be their if anythings implanted I've had a fair few cycles under my belt now and every one has been soooo different, the only common factor is I never have it straight forward!! HAs anyone had heavy spotting and got a BFP? Any feedback good or bad would be very helpful to one worried lady x
Good luck to everyone. 
x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

shear moment of madness...I just did hpt..and got a very very feint BFP !!!! Will test again in the am, praying to god the bleeding stops and some symptoms kick in, then i'll believe it.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Wow Clarey, good luck for a stronger line tomorrow with morning wee!!!

K x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Any more news


----------

